
Show HN: Hacker Path – Learn to code with a peer building a real project - arielcamus
Hey everyone,<p>I&#x27;ve been experimenting with collaborative learning and active learning for a while (I launched Coderoulette a couple of months ago) and I&#x27;m launching something new today that I&#x27;m really excited about.<p>Online learning is pretty passive (video lectures) and lonely, and I think we could create an online learning experience much engaging and effective than that.<p>Only 5% of people who start a Coursera course finish it. My hypothesis is that we can increase that number significantly by matching learners online in teams of 2-3 and giving them a real project to build together.<p>On top of that, we don&#x27;t need to tell people HOW to do things with lectures, classes, and tutorials. We just need to tell each team WHAT to build (think about requirements or user stories) and they will figure out the HOW by themselves.<p>I&#x27;ve been testing this methodology for a couple of weeks with 10 teams and it&#x27;s working wonderfully. I&#x27;d love to hear your feedback, suggestions, criticism, etc.<p>Also, if you know someone who might be interested in learning how to code (HTML, CSS, and Javascript), feel free to invite them to try Hacker Path: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hackerpath.org&#x2F;<p>Thanks a lot!<p>Ariel
======
arielcamus
Here is a clickable link:
[http://www.hackerpath.org/](http://www.hackerpath.org/)

